# Calculating lumens per square foot



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 4, 2007)

*Thought this might be helpful. It calculates the lumens per square foot.  http://www.hydromall.com/info/formula.html*


----------



## marcnh (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks!  I was hoping to learn something new today!


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmmm, says cannot find webpage. Link still workin for you?


----------



## jash (Oct 25, 2007)

did not worked for me 2


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2007)

*That's strange guys it's not working for me either. If it doesn't work by tomorrow i might as well delete it and find another one to post.  *


----------



## johnnybuds (Oct 25, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *That's strange guys it's not working for me either. If it doesn't work by tomorrow i might as well delete it and find another one to post.  *



:holysheep: Still not working


----------



## Mutt (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is one for calc. just about anything 

http://www.sunmastergrowlamps.com/SunmLightandPlants.html


----------

